# Pasta con aglio e olio



## Rocky (Mar 9, 2011)

I am sure that everyone has his favorite pasta dish and here is mine. It is simple to make and delicious. We make our own pasta, but you can use the store bought variety if you wish.


4 large cloves of garlic, sliced very thinly
1/4C of extra virgin olive oil
1 can of anchovies, chopped(stay with me here!)
3 T pine nuts
Black pepper to taste
Red pepper flakes to taste

3 T chopped parsley
Grated Parmigiano Reggiano
1 lb pasta e.g. linguine or capellini (homemade preferred)
1 T Salt for pasta water


I have all my ingredients prepared and at the range. 


Bring pasta water and salt to a boil. At the same time, add olive oil to a large frying pan over medium-high heat. When hot, add garlic, pine nutsand anchovies (which will cook away and only add a salt taste). Add black pepper and red pepper flakes and reduce heat to low. Be sure not to burn the garlic.


Drain pasta and add to frying pan. If there is a little water left on the pasta, all the better.Turn pastato coat. You may need some of the pasta water if pan is too dry. Plate. Sprinkle with chopped parsley and generous amount of cheese. Do not addmore salt until you taste the pasta. 
Serves 2-4.


I like it with a mixed greens andolivesalad, lemon juice andolive oil dressingandfreshly baked bread. Wines: Chianti, Merlot, Soaveor Verdicchio


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 10, 2011)

Mikey likes it!


----------



## scotty (Apr 20, 2011)

atsa my favorito


----------



## Rocky (Apr 20, 2011)

Scotty, 


I really like pasta with garlic and oil, too. I guess growing up we had a lot of this because it was an inexpensive meal,particularly on Fridays. I could only take so much pasta with tomato-tuna fish sauce!


----------



## Flem (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds wonderful.


----------



## scotty (Apr 20, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Scotty,
> 
> 
> I really like pasta with garlic and oil, too. I guess growing up we had a lot of this because it was an inexpensive meal,particularly on Fridays. I could only take so much pasta with tomato-tuna fish sauce!




pasta piselli--elbows with canned peas. we could feed a family for 50.cents.


I'm glad you posted this. i just got the horns for some this past week. i remember my uncle sonnys sister making it they were barese. best i ever had. she always added water from the boiling spagetti. my sweetie((MISS ROCKY) usmc lol) DOESNT LIKE THE GARLIC SLICES SO I DRAIN THEM OFF AND EAT THEM ALL TO MYSELF MMMMMMM










Gee Rocky, I forgot how poor we were-- No govt subsidy either.


----------



## scotty (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Rocky (Apr 20, 2011)

Scotty, 


That pasta looks great! What did you use for the color? I'm guessing spinach. Looks like you rotate the plate as the pasta comes out of the machine. Do you cut it into pieces later? Also, that is a really big machine.


So your Sweetie does not like _vitamin G!_I have some friends who don't like it either so I crush galic cloves with a chef's knife and put them in a bottle which I fill with olive oil. I use this for cooking for them. The cloves flavor the oil and you don't have to worry about pieces in the food. Not the same as we were raised, but you gotta love _gli Americani!_

You are right about the food we ate. We did not know we were poor and we always ate well. Not a lot of meat, mostly fish or chicken (which was from 10-25 cents a pound). Soup bones were free at the grocery store, now they charge for them. Greens, beans, peas (like you said, peas&amp; pasta and peas&amp; eggs) and other legumes were our protein sources. I was born in mid-1942 and I still remember Victory Gardens where we grew enough food to feed everyone. How about _dandelions!_ That was our treat in the Spring as a salad with hard boiled eggs, onions, vinegar and oil. We would eat them raw in the Spring and have to cook them with cannelloni beans later in the year. One of my favoite meals was _biscotti with beans and oil. _Today we talk about "day old bread." Some of our bread was old enough to vote and when it was too hard to eat, we made breadcrumbs.


I am glad that I went through this because we can still make just about anything from scratch. My Grandparents were Napolitano (both sides) and my wife's were Abbruzzese and Calabrese. The way things are going, we may be headed back to Victory Gardens...


----------

